# Holsters



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

Where is a good place to look for one? I'm thinking maybe just one that went on my belt, but I might look at a regular gun belt. Thanks.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Ruger71 said:


> Where is a good place to look for one? I'm thinking maybe just one that went on my belt, but I might look at a regular gun belt. Thanks.


What kind of holster are you looking for? 
What gun is it for?
Do you want leather, Kydex, nylon, etc?
Is it for carry, hunting, plinking?


----------



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

Sorry about that. It is a Single Six with a 6.5" barrell. It will be used for hunting and just carrying. I like leather for holsters. 

Hope that helps a little. Thanks.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Click on the Galco ad at the top of the page, they make great holsters. Bianchi and Safariland make good holsters. Hunter makes a good servicable holster.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Try also www.mernickleholsters.com They are expensive but worth every penny. :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Holsters..*

If you want a cowboy style this guy has real neat stuff. I got one of his IWB for a 1911/.45 and I'll never need another.:smt1099 
http://www.andrewsleather.com/


----------



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

Is anyone using a crossdraw holster? I started tucking mine in my belt like the crossdraw holsters and it seems alot more comfortable if you were hunting.


----------



## jbleinweber (Feb 15, 2007)

*Brigade Gun Leather*

Try this company:

http://www.brigadegunleather.com


----------

